# Blame Game



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

My stbxw has always blamed me for our divorce. I didn't do this, I did that etc. T me its a copout so she doesn't have to look at herself and make any changes. Our marriage was never a priority to either of us. School, kids, work, something was always first priority. Sure that is common in most divorces. I often wonder if two people truly make their marriage the #1 priority, would there be so many divorces?


----------



## timeforpain (Apr 29, 2012)

MSC71 said:


> My stbxw has always blamed me for our divorce. I didn't do this, I did that etc. T me its a copout so she doesn't have to look at herself and make any changes. Our marriage was never a priority to either of us. School, kids, work, something was always first priority. Sure that is common in most divorces. I often wonder if two people truly make their marriage the #1 priority, would there be so many divorces?


"She took everything but the blame" -- Famous saying in Texas

My sister writes down her goals each week (she's obsessively well-organized). Always #1 on her list is "improve my marriage."


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

It takes 2 to play "a game".

Remove yourself from the situation.

No game to be had.


----------

